

Freedom and security in cyberspace - cawel
http://www.economist.com/blogs/charlemagne/2011/10/cybersecurity-america-and-europe

======
sandroyong
As the article plainly states, "cyberspace mashes up 'everything' - ie, 'The
interconnectedness of cyberspace breaks down borders and distinctions around
which societies and states are organized.'

As I stated in my previous threads, the current client-server model must
change; the current network/internet infrastructure must change. Trust has
been replaced by anonymity. We must revamp the current paradigm to strike a
balance between the freedoms that the internet affords us (e.g., freedom of
speech) while being able to demarcate the 'cyberborders' that currently eludes
us from distinguishing 'friend' and 'foe'.

At the precipice of cyberwarfare, we must address the insecurity of the
current network/internet infrastructure rather than placing our sights to the
'cloud' (ie, cloud computing - geez! talk about less secure) and blaming
software.

